# Best bike for under $6000



## mjolner80 (Nov 18, 2010)

I'm looking for a new bike. Started with a money-is-no-object search and found that I could be looking forever. So here's the challenge. What is the best combination of frame, gears, and wheels for about $6000 or under. It seems that the 5k to 6k mark sets boundary for top self and almost top self built bikes.
I'm intentionally not listing any brands and hoping to get some great ideas from everyone.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## knucklesandwich (Feb 23, 2007)

Skip lunch for 2 months to stretch your budget to at least $7500. That's where the fun begins. And, with all the weight you dropped, you'll really be in a position to wring every ounce of performance out of your new (mid-tier) bike and your body.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

mjolner80 said:


> I'm looking for a new bike. Started with a money-is-no-object search and found that I could be looking forever. So here's the challenge. What is the best combination of frame, gears, and wheels for about $6000 or under. It seems that the 5k to 6k mark sets boundary for top self and almost top self built bikes.
> I'm intentionally not listing any brands and hoping to get some great ideas from everyone.
> 
> Thanks for the help!


Um, best in what way? What kind of riding will you be doing? You're gonna need to provide a whole lot more info to get the answers you need to drop $6k on a ride. In many respects it gets harder to answer your question as the budget goes up. Under $1k is easy to answer "what's best" as there's not really that wide a range of options. At $6k... the mind reels at the options available.


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

Parlee Z4 with full dura ace..wheels too


----------



## brookona (Sep 7, 2009)

Look 595 frame for under 3k, 2010 campy super record on eBay for $1700,nice wheels for $1000 on eBay plus saddle, stem bars, etc for about $300 if you shop around


----------



## orangeclymer (Aug 18, 2009)

knucklesandwich said:


> Skip lunch for 2 months to stretch your budget to at least $7500.


totally unnecessary when there's a dozen bikes that can be had for 4k that are awesome.


----------



## masfish1967 (Mar 3, 2010)

Shop eBay and save big $ - last winter/spring I watched and bought all new parts/frame and ended up with a 2009 s-works tarmac sl2 with 7900 dura ace for $4000. The exact same build was $7500 retail, except I ended up with better wheels, stem, bars, seat.


----------



## LOUISSSSS (Dec 14, 2009)

lol the OP said... gears, haha

more money than brains?


----------



## been200mph (May 28, 2004)

I hear Trek makes good bikes.


----------



## orangeclymer (Aug 18, 2009)

been200mph said:


> I hear Trek makes good bikes.


for under 6k??


----------



## been200mph (May 28, 2004)

orangeclymer said:


> for under 6k??


No, I think they last longer than 6 kilometers. Unless they're a Madone and get left in the sun.


----------



## batman1425 (Nov 29, 2005)

For that kind of money, get something custom built to your specs. There are lots of great builders out there that will build you the bike of your dreams with money to spare with that kind of budget.


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

here's my contribution:
frame:
http://www.competitivecyclist.com/frame/2011-ridley-excalibur-8658.html
groupset:
http://www.competitivecyclist.com/za/CCY?PAGE=BUY_PRODUCT_STANDARD&PRODUCT.ID=8147&MODE=
find some wheels, and cocpit, pedals, saddle and ride.


----------



## e34john (May 31, 2010)

nevermind, didn't know you wanted only new bikes.


----------



## bike_guy (Mar 26, 2002)

batman1425 said:



> For that kind of money, get something custom built to your specs. There are lots of great builders out there that will build you the bike of your dreams with money to spare with that kind of budget.


^^^This


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

Make it a $5800 bike and pay $200ish up front for a really good fit to insure you nail the geometry that's best for your body and riding objectives. That $200 will do a lot more for your eventual performance on the bike than most of the $5800 will. Unless you already know what geo you need. In which case don't bother listening to random suggestions from strangers on the intrawebz unless they happen to fit.

From there, just my opinion, but I think you get a better overall performing bike by going with second tier groupsets (Ultegra, Force, Chorus) and using that savings on the wheels. 

Soliciting suggestions without your flexibility and riding objectives being known is not a good way to get suggestions that'll lead to a wise purchase.


----------



## mjolner80 (Nov 18, 2010)

LOUISSSSS said:


> lol the OP said... gears, haha
> 
> more money than brains?



LOL OMG! Sorry about my slang terms. I will always use the correct vernacular from now on.
I wish I had more money than brains. Then I wouldn't have to decide what bicycle to ride. I'd just ride them all!


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

If you can fit a SM or MED 

http://www.coloradocyclist.com/product/item/WRK-04-012

Build kits

http://www.coloradocyclist.com/product/display/15117/


----------



## mjolner80 (Nov 18, 2010)

*more info*

Ok, more about myself. I'm 6'2", longer torso, more flexible than most, and just under 200 lbs(about 11% BF). I've been doing a variety of races, including duathlon and triathlon, and events for about 5 years but I've been riding nearly my whole life. My first road bike was a '73 Masi Gran Crit (http://www.theracingbicycle.com/Masi_1974.html). It was and still is my dad's spare. I've been riding an '04 Felt F65 with Ultegra and Cane Creek Volo wheels.

Now I'm looking to really upgrade to really enjoy the sport and latest technology. I'm leaning toward carbon but open to suggestions. My current search has been at the local bike shops and online at competitivecyclist, r&a cycles, wrenchscience.

I really appreciate the responses so far.


----------



## mjolner80 (Nov 18, 2010)

ewitz said:


> If you can fit a SM or MED
> 
> http://www.coloradocyclist.com/product/item/WRK-04-012
> 
> ...


Looking at the chart I believe I would be a Large.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

mjolner80 said:


> Ok, more about myself. I'm 6'2", longer torso, more flexible than most, and just under 200 lbs(about 11% BF). I've been doing a variety of races, including duathlon and triathlon, and events for about 5 years but I've been riding nearly my whole life. My first road bike was a '73 Masi Gran Crit (http://www.theracingbicycle.com/Masi_1974.html). It was and still is my dad's spare. I've been riding an '04 Felt F65 with Ultegra and Cane Creek Volo wheels.
> 
> Now I'm looking to really upgrade to really enjoy the sport and latest technology. I'm leaning toward carbon but open to suggestions. My current search has been at the local bike shops and online at competitivecyclist, r&a cycles, wrenchscience.
> 
> I really appreciate the responses so far.


So you're looking to compete and you're leaning towards CF? ...the SuperSix Hi-MOD2 comes to mind:
http://www.cannondale.com/usa/usaen...etails/2629-1RSH2C48CRB-SuperSix-Hi-MOD-2-RED

You should be able to get it for a little over 4K and spend the rest of your budget on wheels - for example:
http://www.rolwheels.com/rol_carbon_58_wheels.php

That's most likely what I would do if I had 6K to spend on a bike.
You're probably going to get a lot of different answers in this thread and it's all just opinions...


----------



## laffeaux (Dec 12, 2001)

To me, if you have to ask that question, the answer is custom. Why not have someone build you a bike that is perfect for you?

However, if you're willing to spend that much money, shouldn't you already know what you want? If you're new to the sport don't spend that much on your first bike - first find out what you like. If you've been riding for years you should have a good idea of what you prefer.


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

Best? Who can say. What I did at about $5k (all parts purchased from ebay or Europe/England).










C-50 with Chorus/Record 11.
Why? They don't make them any more. It's about the last pure Italian bike that may ever exist and certainly one of the best. At that price, I'd rather have something personal and unique than a Trek or similar. Just IMO.


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

Two Cannondale CAAD10s and probably some money to spare. Race what you can afford to replace. At that price point, you have an automatic spare.


----------



## rx-79g (Sep 14, 2010)

With that kind of budget I would buy a US built custom of some sort (IF, Seven, Parlee, Crumpton, Kish, Kirk, Serotta) and equip it with a something just below "ultimate" for components. I'm thinking of groups like Campy Chorus or Sram Force - pro groups in everything but name. I would also consider top end alloy wheels like DT 415s on White hubs or Easton SL90s ($1000ish, rather than $2000ish). You will eventually wear out the components and wheels come and go, but a frame built for you will be worth a little higher percentage cost to get something worth maintaining or upgrading for years to come.

Please don't take that big budget and spend it on some cookie-cutter molded bike from Cervelo, Pinarello, Colnago, Trek, Willier, BMC, etc. At that budget you deserve better than Asian off the shelf. If you want that kind of bike, shop for price and keep it much lower than $6k.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

krisdrum said:


> Two Cannondale CAAD10s and probably some money to spare. Race what you can afford to replace. At that price point, you have an automatic spare.


+1... I couldn't agree more.:thumbsup:


----------



## mjolner80 (Nov 18, 2010)

*Custom or Not*

Sex appeal. . . I think that is the real question for me between custom and carbon.
Custom bikes look and I'm sure ride fairly similar to the *1974* Masi I grew up with. Is this as good as it gets? I've riden with people who have custom steel and really crazy sexy carbon and they all love what their riding. Maybe it's more of a pride thing . . . who knows.

Bottom line is I'm looking for a knock your socks off, I never want to stop riding, can't stop smiling about it when I do stop riding, creme de le creme, faster than s#*! from a shotgun, only way to describe it is "awesome" bicycle.

Anyone. . .


----------



## Fishbike (Sep 23, 2008)

If you want all of those things, then you probably are looking at custom. Off the shelf bikes, even the very hot carbon offerings form the likes of Colnago and Pinarello, will be last year's model in less than a year. They will still be great bikes, but won't be the lastest and greatest, if that is important to you. 

Custom, on the other hand, will always be special. And if you think that the best offerings from the most-respected custom builders are only going to ride as well as your 1974 Masi. . . well, you are clearly not ready for a $6,000 bike and should do a whole more research.


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

Is it possible to get a custom CF frame?


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

icsloppl said:


> Best? Who can say. What I did at about $5k (all parts purchased from ebay or Europe/England).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1 EPIC


----------



## giro di lento (Feb 2, 2009)

How about trying something a little different like the new NeilPryde range.... the few comments/reviews I've seen have been really positive .... although in fairness, I think they're so new, not many reviews are out yet.

http://www.neilprydebikes.com/usd/bikes-overview

Here's a review that got me thinking about them...

http://qualifyforraam2008.blogspot.com/2010/10/neil-pryde-alize-review.html

Just a thought .... Good luck with whatever you choose... It's a fun challenge to be choosing something in that price range.

By the way - terrific looking Colnago icsloppl - and good work scouring the world for parts  

GdL


----------



## nenad (May 5, 2004)

mjolner80 said:


> Sex appeal. . . I think that is the real question for me between custom and carbon.
> Custom bikes look and I'm sure ride fairly similar to the *1974* Masi I grew up with. Is this as good as it gets? I've riden with people who have custom steel and really crazy sexy carbon and they all love what their riding. Maybe it's more of a pride thing . . . who knows.
> 
> Bottom line is I'm looking for a knock your socks off, I never want to stop riding, can't stop smiling about it when I do stop riding, creme de le creme, faster than s#*! from a shotgun, only way to describe it is "awesome" bicycle.
> ...


You might want to take a look at Serotta then...It might cost you more than 6k for a whole bike though...


----------



## Lookbiker (Sep 2, 2006)

Get an super bike for 2k, ride it, and then decide later if you need to spend the extra 4k for an upgrade next season. Spending lots of money on a bike that impresses everyone but doesn't really work for you is crazy. I ride an expensive bike but spent 30 plus years getting to this point and by the time I got my "ultimate" bike, I knew exacty what I was looking for, down to the type of seat clamp. At the price point you are looking at, most riders have narrowed it down to characteristics that they are looking for in a frame, group, and the like.


----------



## rx-79g (Sep 14, 2010)

deviousalex said:


> Is it possible to get a custom CF frame?


Yup, Parlee, Calfee, Serotta, Seven, IF, Crumpton. Probably some others I'm not thinking of. 

My preference is for titanium, and a first quality frame is around $3000, so that's also doable.


----------



## Weav (Jun 21, 2009)

Are you open to Titanium? Lynskey Helix OS, Moots RSL, Erikson, Crisp. They'll custom make it for as stiff as you want it. Steel maybe? Then give Vanilla Bicycles a look, that guy makes some of the coolest looking custom frames I have ever seen, and they are race worthy. If carbon is your thing, then I don't know, there are too many freaken options, maybe a custom Guru, I also like what someone else mentioned with Neil Pryde. BMW designed this bike in collaboration with Neil Pryde.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Lookbiker said:


> G*et an super bike for 2k, ride it, and then decide later if you need to spend the extra 4k for an upgrade next season. * Spending lots of money on a bike that impresses everyone but doesn't really work for you is crazy. I ride an expensive bike but spent 30 plus years getting to this point and by the time I got my "ultimate" bike, I knew exacty what I was looking for, down to the type of seat clamp. At the price point you are looking at, most riders have narrowed it down to characteristics that they are looking for in a frame, group, and the like.


Good advice. Something I would recommend too....BUT, in this case, it really seems that OP has the means AND just wants his bike to add up to $6K or so. In the world of cycling, that number shouldn't be that hard to reach. 

I agree with others that have stated a custom or at least, semi-custom built bike. Personally, I love my Tarmac Sworks frame set. I would start there and start adding on. I realize the Sworks is not very unique, BUT it's an awesome frame IMO.


----------



## LOUISSSSS (Dec 14, 2009)

Weav said:


> Are you open to Titanium? Lynskey Helix OS, Moots RSL, Erikson, Crisp. They'll custom make it for as stiff as you want it. Steel maybe? Then give Vanilla Bicycles a look, that guy makes some of the coolest looking custom frames I have ever seen, and they are race worthy. If carbon is your thing, then I don't know, there are too many freaken options, maybe a custom Guru, I also like what someone else mentioned with Neil Pryde. BMW designed this bike in collaboration with Neil Pryde.


noticed u have the DA tubeless wheelset + tubeless tires. how do u get this up and running? do u just install the tires over the rim normally and pump it up and it seals by itself?

sorry for threadjack, just a quick ques


----------



## Weav (Jun 21, 2009)

LOUISSSSS said:


> noticed u have the DA tubeless wheelset + tubeless tires. how do u get this up and running? do u just install the tires over the rim normally and pump it up and it seals by itself?
> 
> sorry for threadjack, just a quick ques


Yep, pretty much. You usually hear a pop as it seats itself onto the rim once you get enough air in there. It's the same concept as your car tires. PM me if you want to know more, I'd be happy to answer your questions.


----------



## Lookbiker (Sep 2, 2006)

The Lynskey Helix OS is amazing if titanium is your cup of tea


----------



## tempeteOntheRoad (Dec 21, 2001)

terbennett said:


> +1... I couldn't agree more.:thumbsup:



I was going through the posts expecting something like that, because that's what I'd propose... 

+2 !!! Or say, get a top notch CAAD9 or 10 frame, full on DA gruppo with DA sacandium everyday wheels and a superbe pair of Zipps or DA C50, Easton EC90...


----------



## shoegazer (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm the OP's general size & weight. I started testing CF bikes this year after growing up on Italian steel bikes just to explore the next step in technology. I rode every brand , every build at every price point I could. I eventually found myself absolutely giddy with the Scott Addict so I built mine up with Deda, Sram Red & Sram Alu Race wheels. I figure I'll go custom for my next one. 
OP - Enjoy! Not being in a hurry and test riding everything was the best thing I did for myself besides getting fitted.


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

mjolner80 said:


> I'm looking for a new bike. Started with a money-is-no-object search and found that I could be looking forever. So here's the challenge. What is the best combination of frame, gears, and wheels for about $6000 or under. It seems that the 5k to 6k mark sets boundary for top self and almost top self built bikes.
> I'm intentionally not listing any brands and hoping to get some great ideas from everyone.
> 
> Thanks for the help!



You can get two top level road bikes with DA or RED for $6000.
For that you money you could get one in Ti & one in CF
Or one with DA and one with Red
Or one racing and one CX

lots of choices out there for less than $6000, $5000, $4000, and $3000


----------



## bike_guy (Mar 26, 2002)

mjolner80 said:


> Custom bikes look and I'm sure ride fairly similar to the *1974* Masi I grew up with. Is this as good as it gets?


A truly custom frame will look and ride exactly how you want it to. Find a builder you're comfortable with, let him know what you expect the frame to be and get his recommendations. Sure it can look and ride like your 1974 frame, but it doesn't have to. If you stop and think about it, the custom builders wouldn't have wait times of months and years if they weren't building what their customers want. ATMO if you want, as you said, a drop dead gorgeous, sexy frame why not get what you think meets these criteria, not what the major manufacturers marketing departments think.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

1) How long have you been riding?
2) How many road bike do you currently own?
3) What sort of riding to you plan to do?
4) Do you want some ultra light thing that breaks in half when you crash it, or do you want something crash-worthy?
5) Depending on the answers above, do you know what the word "pretentious" means?

Most people who ride $6000 bikes are given the use of them, as part of a sponsored team.


----------



## been200mph (May 28, 2004)

I'm pretty happy with the total investment in my TCR. Only place to really bump it up would be brakes, shifters, and derailleurs as I have Ultegra now. But it works superb so that won't happen until parts wear out. A reasonably light and good riding bike for a bit under $3K.


----------



## systemsixlv (Aug 2, 2010)

I'll throw in my two cents. I'm in the same boat with a long torso. I just came off a 60cm Cdale. Really needed the 60cm TT, with the 58cm standover. I'm about 6'3" and need a minimum 58.5+ TT, I focused on a few makers after looking for months - Giant, Ridley and Wilier since the geometry was right. Built up a 2010 Damoscles, Full Red, EC90 bars, stem, post, ec90 sl clincher wheels for 3k.

If I was sitting on 6k I'd rock out of Wilier Cento 1 with Red.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

Dang!!

I wish I had the OP problem.............LOL


----------



## ciclisto (Nov 8, 2005)

Having gone through this situation a few years back I tried most frames at all prices, and found the C-50 for me.. five years later it is still new looking and as I rotate three bikes now I always smile when it is the Colnago's turn. This not the best in any category but is a wonderful all round handmade Italian jewel. I used Dura Ace; should have used Record but no regrets as to how well the whole set up works. I also found Time to be a great frame. For me these two European handmade frames are the best. Other frames all have some good points these two the most.. I also would consider a custom... I have one a Holland... it is steel and after 20 years still is in the rotation. In this economy smart shopping will get you a lot for that amount. Check Total Cycling and Probikekit for good prices on frames..


----------



## ApplemanBicycles (Nov 25, 2010)

You can get a whole lot of bike for $6000! wowza!

Not to toot my own horn, but consider a custom carbon fiber frame from Appleman Bicycles! Treat yourself to a one of kind bike designed to fit you. Frames are modestly priced for full carbon fiber, fully customized geometry, and a one of a kind bike hand built to suit your exact preferences.
Aside from owning an amazing ride... the experience of buying custom is very satisfying. You get to aid in the design of the frame... something you won't find on Ebay!
We can work to figure out the components to maximize your budget and speed. 

Feel free to contact me anytime 
Best of luck with the new bike... so exciting!


----------



## LOUISSSSS (Dec 14, 2009)

OP, so what bike r u getting?


----------



## mtberv (Sep 29, 2005)

http://www.coloradocyclist.com/product/kit/TIMAAQPZ-15

http://www.fujibikes.com/bike/details/sst_1_0


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

How about this: 
http://www.bikesale.com/felt-f3-road-bike-2011.aspx

While I'm not a fan of SRAM, you will be getting top level gearing that works exceptionally well on a great frame. Supposedly, this bike is a little under 15 lbs. I'm pretty sure you can get a dealer near you to come pretty close to that price- if they can get one in your size. Felt tends to sell out of their road bike stock every year before March despite their claims of increasing production so if you decide on one, get it ASAP.


----------



## Gaear Grimsrud (Oct 18, 2010)

mjolner80 said:


> I've been doing a variety of races, including duathlon and triathlon, and events for about 5 years but I've been riding nearly my whole life.


If you don't already have one, maybe an aero road bike would be a good do-everything option.

http://www.cervelo.com/en_us/bikes/2010/S2/?bike=S2&year=2010
http://www.ridley-bikes.com/pd/us/en-gb/1/243/road/noah rs
http://www.feltbicycles.com/USA/2011/Road/AR-Series/AR3.aspx
http://www.rideblue.com/ac1.php
... etc.

Add Dura-Ace or Record and a set of aero wheels, and you'll definitely be in the $6K neighborhood (it's a nice neighborhood).


----------



## roadie01 (Apr 13, 2010)

Before buying anything get properly fitted. A good fitter will be able to recomend if you need to consider a custom built frame or can fit on OEM spec frames. 

Once you know what your fit requirements are decide if you want to buy off the rack or use a custom parts pick. My last build was a S-Works SL2 frame bought new, Sram Force8 piece group bought new, and used wheels, stem, saddle, and handlebars from my old bike. I upgrated the shifters and crank to Red. With pedals and cages the complete build is 15.02 pounds. I spent $2,000 to build it up. 

If you have $6,000 and don't need custom spend the time and money to piece together a frame and components. Then spend the extra on a nice set of race wheels, entrance fees, or even a power meter system.


----------



## mjolner80 (Nov 18, 2010)

*Still undecided*

The photo of the C50 got me looking and I nearly had a CX-1. But I kept bargain shopping and next week I'll have a '09 Wilier Le Roi with Campy Chorus AND a '10 Wilier Cento Uno with Super Record. Both bikes together cost me just a little over my $6000 budget. 
Hopefully it won't snow and I'll be able to get a couple good test rides and figure out which one to keep if not both. 
If anyone has either one of these bikes, or better yet ridden at length on both, please don't hesitate to give your opinion. I'll be sure to add mine.


----------



## Gaear Grimsrud (Oct 18, 2010)

mjolner80 said:


> But I kept bargain shopping and next week I'll have a '09 Wilier Le Roi with Campy Chorus AND a '10 Wilier Cento Uno with Super Record. Both bikes together cost me just a little over my $6000 budget.


Wow. Well done.

Out of curiosity, where did you get the bikes?


----------



## mtberv (Sep 29, 2005)

felt - recall on the forks
cervelo - known to break
trek - known to break


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

mtberv said:


> felt - recall on the forks
> cervelo - known to break
> trek - known to break


True about Felt, but recall is only on one fork. The fork is the one used on the F75 and F5 Felts. No other Felt is affected.


----------



## mtberv (Sep 29, 2005)

http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCProduct.jsp?spid=52906&scid=1001&scname=Road


----------



## mjolner80 (Nov 18, 2010)

So now I have both Wilier's in my basement and it's nothing but snow, ice, and near zero temperatures! Both are great to look at and pedal on the rollers. It doesn't make much sense to keep them both. 

Anyone want a 2009 Wilier Le Roi with full Chorus and Fulcrum Racing 1's?


----------



## tri_dad_me (Jun 21, 2009)

My dream bike, currently in progress: 
Storck Fenomalist
Full Red, plus Fizik/Easton bits
D-A 7850-50 tubular race wheels, plus some decent training wheels
All new parts, total cost under $5k.


----------



## mjolner80 (Nov 18, 2010)

Gaear Grimsrud said:


> Wow. Well done.
> 
> Out of curiosity, where did you get the bikes?


I found them both on ebay. two different postings.


----------



## LandShark'n (Jan 10, 2011)

mjolner80 said:


> So now I have both Wilier's in my basement and it's nothing but snow, ice, and near zero temperatures! Both are great to look at and pedal on the rollers. It doesn't make much sense to keep them both.
> 
> Anyone want a 2009 Wilier Le Roi with full Chorus and Fulcrum Racing 1's?


Since no one else stepped up, I'll take it. Thanks for the bike, mister!


----------



## LOUISSSSS (Dec 14, 2009)

LandShark'n said:


> Since no one else stepped up, I'll take it. Thanks for the bike, mister!


ha did u really make an account so u can try and get a free bike?


----------



## LandShark'n (Jan 10, 2011)

LOUISSSSS said:


> ha did u really make an account so u can try and get a free bike?


Not at all! I just realized this was my first post.


----------

